# Seeking career in Fort Walton Beach, FL



## KimberlyDavis (Dec 21, 2010)

I have recently graduated in December 2010, on the Dean's List and a member of AAPC. In March 2011 I plan on taking the CPC-A examination. I am seeking employement in any medical office to gain experience and create a career for myself. 

Please review my resume and I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Kimberly A. Davis
Medical Coder
(Health Information Management)
(850) 582-6497
kimberly.davis.14564@gmail.com 
________________________________________

PROFILE 
Kimberly has a great attention to detail, working well with numbers, and has had many great compliments with her communication skills. She shows much innovation with projects set before her. Her computer and record management skills have proved very beneficial throughout her working career. Some other words I would use to describe her are hardworking, organized, flexible and personable.



EXPERICENCE	
Engineering Information Coordinator - Chromalloy Florida - 8/03 - 03/04 & 4/07 - 5/09
-	Scanned and maintained blueprints; Maintained transmittal internally and externally; Created and maintained an easier database viewing of the blueprints; Provided administrative support to aerospace engineers; Digitally archived documents in PDF format; Cataloged and filed blueprints, reports and FAA/DERs.

Administrative Technician, Eglin Air Force Base - 3/04 - 4/07
-	Worked at the front desk checking in patients, in CHCS and AHLTA, and answered phones; Scheduled appointments; Provided administrative support for entire clinic; Filed; Pulled lab and radiology reports.

Data Entry Operator, Manpower - 11/02 - 8/03
-	Employed at SAIC, Inc as a contract worker; Corrected information database errors within CHCS I using DEERS and Native DEERS.

Front Desk Receptionist, Executive Centers of NY - 6/01 - 8/02
-	Provided secretarial and administrative support for over 40 companies; Created and maintained word processing letter, reports and databases; Opened and closed office for business; Facilitated and processed mail transactions between businesses and couriers.

Front Desk Receptionist, Quick Eagle Network - 6/00 - 3/01
-	Provided administrative support for computer engineers; Organized departmental meetings; Managed support of daily office operations; Event planning and travel arrangements for the Rochester Facility; Handled purchasing supplies; Tracked purchase orders and FedEx; Managed petty cash account.


EDUCATION
Northwest Florida State College, Niceville, FL - Currently Attending, Graduating December 16, 2010 - GPA – 3.89 Deans List
Member of AAPC, Preparing for the certificate examination (CPC)
Course Curriculum 
o	Health Information Management
o	Medical Terminology 
o	Records Management
o	Business Communication
o	Anatomy & Physiology
o	Pathophysiology
o	Basic/Advanced coding
o	Billing (CMS-1500)


SOFTWARE SKILLS
Microsoft Office (2003/07, PowerPoint, Outlook, Excel, Word)
Lotus / Lotus Notes
CHCS I
AHLTA (CHCS II)


----------

